# Moti vape. Moti-pin



## Resistance (6/3/20)

https://motivape.com/pages/about-us
Link to the web page.
I will be doing a review on the disposable pod system by Moti.
And will be doing this on the go or as I go about my daily duties.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

I received these pods. By leon from @Moti

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Anthony Richardson (6/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I received these pods. By leon from @Moti
> View attachment 191656


Hi!

Probably a rather stupid question, but how many MG of nic will the 2% be?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/3/20)

Anthony Richardson said:


> Hi!
> 
> Probably a rather stupid question, but how many MG of nic will the 2% be?


Bout 18-20mg I guess. Could be wrong

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

Anthony Richardson said:


> Hi!
> 
> Probably a rather stupid question, but how many MG of nic will the 2% be?


I found an easy calculator. I have screenshot ,but will upload a full link later to converting.its rather easy.


So @delarey Steyn is on the mark.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

Blueberry parfait. A rather cool vape. Smooth and easy on the throat. The nic hit is easy, meaning it doesn't kick like a mule giving a headrush or irritation. All in all the flavour is crisp and clear and not overbearing at all. And the most important is the flavour is on par. With no funny tastes. The menthol and coolness lasts leaving a refreshing feeling in the throat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/3/20)

Also received the set of pods today from Moti so and have tried the Blackberry Parfait and its not bad for a disposable pod. Nice coolness and acceptable flavor from a disposable pod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

Easily activated draw. The drip tip is comfortable but a little short. I like to leave the pod hanging in hands free mode and that needs a bit of skill to keep in the mouth ,but it can be done.
It gets warm but not hot so that a win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

I opened three flavours but chose this one to review first. @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (6/3/20)

I agree flavour on par for the flavour it is which is Blueberry, they don't even do a Blackberry flavour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/3/20)

some marketing material from the Moti website. The first pic has the variety of flavours.
Battery capacity is 320mah. And contains 1.6ml prefilled e-liquid.the coil has a 1.6ohm resistance and has a shelf life of 24 months.
Flavour is still consistent and vapour production has been the same throughout the day.
The pod is in use for +/- 24Hrs rotating between three flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

I have used this pod as my main vape companion(blueberry parfiet)
With the pineapple and mung bean flavours as secondary or backup devices.


StompieZA said:


> Also received the set of pods today from Moti so and have tried the Blackberry Parfait and its not bad for a disposable pod. Nice coolness and acceptable flavor from a disposable pod.


Sorry @StompieZA . I did this on the go via cellphone. The phone au autocorrected the flavour from blueberry to blackberry.
Sorry for everyone that read the wrong flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

Day three and flavour is still good.
The pineapple flavour is really nice as well. It's more of a ripe sweet pineapple. It's not overly sweet, but just right to round off the flavour.
I must also add that I have an intolerance to pineapple so I have not vaped pineapple flavours or flavours containing pineapple alot ,but I know what it tastes like and also missed eating it.
This Moti pod made that possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

Resistance said:


> Day three and flavour is still good.
> The pineapple flavour is really nice as well. It's more of a ripe sweet pineapple. It's not overly sweet, but just right to round off the flavour.
> I must also add that I have an intolerance to pineapple so I have not vaped pineapple flavours or flavours containing pineapple alot ,but I know what it tastes like and also missed eating it.
> This Moti pod made that possible.
> View attachment 191729



The flavour was still good but, I depleted the battery.
All in all I'm not disappointed at all. I have had almost three days use and it might be my own fault for depletion of the battery. The flavour was that nice and I missed pineapple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

So I'll continue with the blueberry parfeit.
And the Mung bean.
An extra ordinary flavour in a vape ,but it grows on you.
Personally I have not eaten or tasted the mung bean. From reading a bit about it the flavour resembles that of lentils.
And that's what I got an ice cold vape that tastes like lentils it reminds me of a common dish in our community called Dahl.
So I got used to it and quite like the flavour.
On this pod I got the coldest vape with slight menthol and it leaves a refreshing menthol behind with no funny aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/3/20)

Resistance said:


> So I'll continue with the blueberry parfeit.
> And the Mung bean.
> An extra ordinary flavour in a vape ,but it grows on you.
> Personally I have not eaten or tasted the mung bean. From reading a bit about it the flavour resembles that of lentils.
> ...



Lentils on ice!


Sounds good @Resistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (7/3/20)

Silver said:


> Lentils on ice!
> 
> 
> Sounds good @Resistance



Ice cold @Silver and it leaves the menthol cool behind in your mouth for quite some time after.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (9/3/20)

So far all the flavours I tested was very good. The pineapple and the blueberry parfait was spot on in my opinion.
The mung bean flavour was an unusual vape,but it grew on me. I kind of miss it now.
I have used the first three pods I tested as primary vapes and
I will go through the next two pods I received as backup or stealth vapes instead of primary vape to see how long it will last with a puff now and then.
All in all I wasn't disappointed thus far.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

Update on the grape ice and tropical mango.
The grape ice is also a cold vape and funnily enough I personally didn't like the flavour. Not because it's bad or anything but for me it had an alcoholic taste.
Or maybe I turned grape juice into wine..
But one good thing came from it and that is that @hot.chillie35 loves the flavour and snatched it from me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (12/3/20)

The tropical mango. 
Taste of a ripe sweet mango.cool on the inhale and mango on the exhale and some coldness towards the end.
As for the mango taste. This is also spot on and I have had a few brain freeze moments from taking a couple of puffs consecutively.

Also I'm still using this pod as a secondary or stealth vape and its a nice vape to equalise the pallet.

Good job @Moti

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/3/20)

Thank you @Resistance.. That was "SPOT ON". Each and every flavour stands on thr own merit... Smooth and i like the cold after taste in my mouth especially the icy feeling in my throat. The flavors are exhilarating. Tantalising ones taste buds!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mauritz55 (27/9/20)

Word of advice to all forum members,Motivape ads you as a friend on your Facebook profile and then add your friends and try to sell/promote their products!Leon and Lynn fu is the same person,she/he advised me that the products is Freebase and a batch was sent to me just like all of you,,it’s all nicotine salts.please block these people!

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH (27/9/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> Word of advice to all forum members,Motivape ads you as a friend on your Facebook profile and then add your friends and try to sell/promote their products!Leon and Lynn fu is the same person,she/he advised me that the products is Freebase and a batch was sent to me just like all of you,,it’s all nicotine salts.please block these people!


But this is pretty much how social media advertising works anyway? I really don’t have a beef with them since their product does exactly what it says, although the freebase/salts mistake isn’t good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/9/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> Word of advice to all forum members,Motivape ads you as a friend on your Facebook profile and then add your friends and try to sell/promote their products!Leon and Lynn fu is the same person,she/he advised me that the products is Freebase and a batch was sent to me just like all of you,,it’s all nicotine salts.please block these people!



@Mauritz55 How can they add me as a friend on FB? My real name isn't Hooked!


----------



## Resistance (27/9/20)

In my defence, I don't do facebroek and I knew what I was in for. Anything above 18mg I generally regard as a nic salt product. From 12-18 is a big maybe. I don't have issues with that. The product worked as intended the other issues is a bummer though


----------



## Mauritz55 (27/9/20)

Hooked said:


> @Mauritz55 How can they add me as a friend on FB? My real name isn't Hooked!


See what happened to me was this person added me as a friend on Facebook as I’m pretty active in the vaping industry so this person with a false name started to add all the people and sent them samples.The problem I have is Vape king is the Distro for moti however they sold products to Pat at Capital Vapes and they want to make me the official Distro for them??but they have vape king?look we already have a plethora of pod devices in South Africa that customers can buy coils and fill it with their own liquids,their moti pin is sealed!
Selling a product for $2.50 is not bad but here’s the catch,sealed pods from China!We don’t know what’s in the pods and what the quality is??Having a vendor selling their products as a official Distro and then sell to other vendors is just wrong!and stalking your Facebook page and steal contacts and supply them also is not ethical!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (28/9/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> See what happened to me was this person added me as a friend on Facebook as I’m pretty active in the vaping industry so this person with a false name started to add all the people and sent them samples.The problem I have is Vape king is the Distro for moti however they sold products to Pat at Capital Vapes and they want to make me the official Distro for them??but they have vape king?look we already have a plethora of pod devices in South Africa that customers can buy coils and fill it with their own liquids,their moti pin is sealed!
> Selling a product for $2.50 is not bad but here’s the catch,sealed pods from China!We don’t know what’s in the pods and what the quality is??Having a vendor selling their products as a official Distro and then sell to other vendors is just wrong!and stalking your Facebook page and steal contacts and supply them also is not ethical!


Agree on the ethical part.thats a major no.
The sealed pods from China, Twisp fills their pods in china.so i don't know how to reply on that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (28/9/20)

Mauritz55 said:


> See what happened to me was this person added me as a friend on Facebook as I’m pretty active in the vaping industry so this person with a false name started to add all the people and sent them samples.The problem I have is Vape king is the Distro for moti however they sold products to Pat at Capital Vapes and they want to make me the official Distro for them??but they have vape king?look we already have a plethora of pod devices in South Africa that customers can buy coils and fill it with their own liquids,their moti pin is sealed!
> Selling a product for $2.50 is not bad but here’s the catch,sealed pods from China!We don’t know what’s in the pods and what the quality is??Having a vendor selling their products as a official Distro and then sell to other vendors is just wrong!and stalking your Facebook page and steal contacts and supply them also is not ethical!



My advice then is to unfriend them on FB and block their phone number (if they have phoned you) on your phone.


----------

